# zoom after picture taken???



## cc21 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi everyone.  I'm new here; first post.

I'm using a FujiFilm FinePix.  I'm trying to take "model" shots of me wearing 
jewelry products I make.  Been fiddling around with picture taking all day of three specific pieces.  
Trying to get the right combination of good lighting, pose, and exactly the right distance to shoot from.  
I need to have a picture of a person wearing one of my bracelets.  So the pose is of me, hand 
with bracelet on it hanging loosely at my side, looking far off.  I want to focus in a bit on the
bracelet while still having most of the body in the shot; not the face, necessarily.

I set self-timer; posed and camera took the shot; when I went to look at it, accidentally zoomed in on the photo on my camera.  
Just a tiny little bit of zoom on the already-taken pic created the perfect picture!!!

BUT!! I can't figure out how to "SET" the picture in my camera at that zoom range.
Not even sure it's possible.  Does anyone know?  
  Thanks.


----------



## Designer (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't worry about a thing, the photograph is not harmed, and you can easily get the exact frame you want merely by cropping the photo.  Some cameras will do that within the camera itself, and if not, you can load it into your computer and fiddle with the image there.


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have one, use the crop feature then hit the center button, and it will save it as a photo and will not destroy the orginal.  It will be added as your last picture.  If you want decent close ups of your jewelery try the Macro setting.  Looks like a flower, mine takes wonderful macro shots.


----------



## cc21 (Feb 13, 2013)

Duh!! "Crop" that's the word I was looking for.


----------



## cc21 (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone with this camera: do you use rechargeable batteries in it?  Which brand works best for you?  Thanks.


----------

